
Show HN: Huffgram helps you memorize data - curryhoward
https://www.huffgram.com/
======
curryhoward
I made this a few years ago and use it to memorize phone numbers, API keys,
etc. Here's a short writeup about how it works:
[https://www.stephanboyer.com/post/111/huffgram-convert-
strin...](https://www.stephanboyer.com/post/111/huffgram-convert-strings-into-
memorizable-phrases)

Happy to answer any questions.

------
jkoberg
> Huffgram will convert any piece of text into a word phrase that is easier to
> memorize.

Huffgram for the above::

    
    
        what a glowing description of a dim and ill treatment 
        of her him so think we were suddenly become the next day in
        your now he was more but some of thought creeping close 
        attention was not help our part of those handsome sum had 
        no bad so as for instance if bob or later when he ever will
        of of the avenger is there was in scribbling suit and that
        would not seem so fix like so the secret and laugh for a 
        woman early an image of your seventeen already he wow"

------
kdmedev
Would be much better if the text it generate is grammatically correct. My OCD
is killing me.

